# Pixar's The Good Dinosaur [2015]



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

I noticed that there wasn't a thread for this film, so I figured I'd rectify that.


> The Good Dinosaur is an upcoming American 3D computer-animated comedy film produced by Pixar Animation Studios and released by Walt Disney Pictures. It is scheduled to be released on November 25, 2015.[3] It is the studio's sixteenth feature film. Bob Peterson, who came up with the idea for the story, directed The Good Dinosaur until August 2013, when he was removed from the film.[1] On October 21, 2014, Peter Sohn (who had previously been Peterson's co-director) was announced as the new director of The Good Dinosaur.[4]
> 
> The official synopsis reads: "The Good Dinosaur? asks the generations-old question: What if the cataclysmic asteroid that forever changed life on Earth actually missed the planet completely and giant dinosaurs never became extinct? The film is a humorous and exciting original story about Arlo, a lively 70-foot-tall teenage Apatosaurus with a big heart. After a traumatic event rattles Arlo?'s tranquil community, he sets out on a quest to restore peace, gaining an unlikely companion along the way - ?a young human boy named Spot."


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 9, 2014)

Was hoping for something like the Dinosaurs tv series where dinos had jobs and such. Maybe this might still have that but so far the premise has'nt wowed me but I'm sure after seeing a trailer and the casting my mind will change.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah, I'm hoping the trailer wows, 'cause the premise doesn't grab me and the concept art doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 9, 2014)

I pretty much always just judge off the trailers. NPH is the only voice cast I recognize. Always look forward to new animated releases though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

*New THE GOOD DINOSAUR Concept Art and Official Logo Offer Another Look*



> You may have noticed that Pixar didn?t release a movie this year.  This is the first time that?s happened since 2005, and it?s due to the fact that the studio instituted a director change on its original 2014 film, The Good Dinosaur, fairly late in the game, resulting in a pretty significant overhaul of the story.  The film will finally hit theaters next fall with co-director Peter Sohn stepping into the director?s chair to tell the story of a dinosaur named Arlo who, after a traumatic event unsettles his family, sets out on a journey with an unlikely companion?a human boy.  The buddy comedy takes place in world in which the dinosaurs never went extinct, and this new piece of concept art offers up a striking tease of the kind of visuals we might expect.
> 
> Check out the new The Good Dinosaur concept art and official logo after the jump.  The voice cast includes Lucas Neff, Bill Hader, Neil Patrick Harris, John Lithgow, Frances McDormand, and Judy Greer.  The Good Dinosaur opens in theaters on November 25, 2015.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 30, 2014)

No dinosauroids?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2014)

So then that's two Pixar flicks to be released in one year? 

I don't know how to feel...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey, the more the merrier, right?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0QlRSVKwFA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks direct to BluRay-tier


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 2, 2015)

Get the fuck outta here Stunna


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2015)

It's time Pixar retired.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2015)

why would they retire?


----------



## Karasu (Jun 2, 2015)

the teaser is kinda too short to tell anything.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2015)

the entire voice cast has been replaced


----------



## Super Vegeta (Jun 29, 2015)

The trailer is as informative as APSKELODJSUHWU681864^habbg@$^*643GFvj_09hgbsd...
Seriously.
How's that a TRAILER even?
We got ZERO actual movie info from it basically.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the entire voice cast has been replaced



Wtf why?:/:\


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 29, 2015)

but what if dinosaur was not kill?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2015)

Super Vegeta said:


> The trailer is as informative as APSKELODJSUHWU681864^habbg@$^*643GFvj_09hgbsd...
> Seriously.
> How's that a TRAILER even?
> We got ZERO actual movie info from it basically.


surely you've heard of a teaser



Mider T said:


> Wtf why?:/:\


reading the article might explain


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 1, 2015)

Yay!!!! Pixar rocks!!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

get the hell out


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]O-RgquKVTPE[/YOUTUBE]

I like the trailer, and the environments look beautiful (as expected)...but man do the cartoon dinos really stand out


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 21, 2015)

I like the trailer enough.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 21, 2015)

The trailer was solid. After watching Inside out, Im def. gonn see this day one. The animation and the dinos looks awesome.


----------



## Brian (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks great but yeah maybe the environment designs should have been exaggerated


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah the environments should have been more animated. Looks fine.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qQ1TdP1pbvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 21, 2015)

The tears will flow.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Yay!!!! Pixar rocks!!





Stunna said:


> get the hell out







tari101190 said:


> The tears will flow.



Menstrual blood will flow


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

The dinosaurs look like crap.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The dinosaurs look like crap.



I think they are supposed to look like those of the toy story.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2015)

I sort of agree with Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Everything else looks good.  I don't understand why they went that route with the dinosaurs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2015)

But mankin and dinosaurs didn't coexisted in the same time period !!!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Everything else looks good.  I don't understand why they went that route with the dinosaurs.



I am not fond of the dinosaur designs. Land before time ones will always be the best animated dinosaurs.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]daFnEiLEx70[/YOUTUBE]

ALL IN

ALL FUCKING IN


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2015)

Spot headbutts like a champ.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2015)

STUNNA, THIS COULD BE YOUROUR SKYFALL


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2015)

ALSO DAT TRAILER MUSIC SELECTION

[YOUTUBE]g92LPiz99Ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2015)

Stunna not knowing how to take a compliment

Let's just hope this is not your Prometheus


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd take the compliment if I knew what it meant.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2015)

Stunna not knowing how to read the context confirmed


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2015)

Detective shitposting confirmed


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2015)

Stunna, this actually looks pretty good.

You might not know this.  But a really famous dinosaur movie called the Land Before Time came out when Detective and I were kids.  It is your turn dude.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2015)

I saw this trailer before Pan.  Everyone in the theatre was borderline in tears by the time it ended.  It looks so fucking good!

[YOUTUBE]O-RgquKVTPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I saw this trailer before Pan.  Everyone in the theatre was borderline in tears by the time it ended.  It looks so fucking good!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]O-RgquKVTPE[/YOUTUBE]



Good find Rukia! This looks much better than the other trailer for the other dinosaur film that Stunna was trying to sell us.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks like shit


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Looks like shit





Ennoea said:


> Looks fine.


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2015)

Enno is like a woman's heart in Autumn

His opinion sways gently with the directions of the wind


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Looks like shit


I think it looks emotionally manipulative.  But you can't argue with the trailer I posted.  That trailer is fucking fantastic.  Stealing from the FIFA 16 soundtrack was a master stroke.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2015)

I like how silent that trailer is.  That is what I want from the actual movie.  A relatively silent adventure.  Sort of like the first 45 minutes of Wall-E.  I don't want dinosaurs constantly yapping and enforcing plot points.


----------

